# AMD Releases Catalyst 10.12a Hotfix Update, Adds Radeon HD 6900 Series Support



## btarunr (Dec 16, 2010)

AMD today released the first hotfix update to the recently released Catalyst 10.12 driver suite. A hotfix is an interim update before the next driver release. The new hotfix introduces two important things: first, it adds official support for the newly-released AMD Radeon HD 6970 and AMD Radeon HD 6950 graphics cards; and second, it adds a new Eyefinity mode that lets you use all five display outputs on the HD 6000 series graphics cards (i.e. two DVI, two mini-DP, one HDMI) for a 5 x 1 Eyefinity configuration. 

*DOWNLOAD:* AMD Catalyst 10.12a Hotfix Update

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Dec 16, 2010)

Unbelievable. Good job AMD, for releasing a driver one day before 6900 launch the push out a  hotfix one day later to "adds official support for the newly-released AMD Radeon HD 6970 and AMD Radeon HD 6950 graphics cards".


----------



## char[] rager (Dec 16, 2010)

Perhaps we will see some slightly higher scores for the 6970/6950.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 16, 2010)

AMD drivers are just fail

!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> AMD drivers are just fail
> 
> !



naaa LOL


----------



## trickson (Dec 16, 2010)

Man what are they doing over there at ATI ? I just got 10.11 and now this ? Man I am really wondering right now just what hacks are working over there . They just put out drivers every day it seems like and they still can not get them to work as well as Nvidia drivers IMHO .


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 16, 2010)

lol  out of 3 post only one AMD cat user ....green machine on the loose.....Thanks Bta for these will come in handy in the week ahead.



Uhm it`s not like The green team has beta drivers out lol Consider these just that .....


Lol i remember not long ago ATI when you going to have beta`s like Nvidia ....now they do you guys still ........


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 16, 2010)

This is the first time ever to date that i'm lagging 2 driver versions behind and still using 10.10e Hotfix. It's just working great and i have MLAA out of the box on HD5850 card.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 16, 2010)

People are actually complaining about new drivers? lol So yes, let them NOT come out w/ new drivers and lets complain about how the current ones suck lol.

They complain when they don't come out with new drivers, they complain still w/ the new drivers. I guess you can't always please the masses.


----------



## trickson (Dec 16, 2010)

Volkszorn88 said:


> People are actually complaining about new drivers? lol So yes, let them NOT come out w/ new drivers and lets complain about how the current ones suck lol.
> 
> They complain when they don't come out with new drivers, they complain still w/ the new drivers. I guess you can't always please the masses.



I am just saying man they make new ones every week as this is good it is also bad as I see it they must not KNOW just how to get the most out of the cards the first time and need way more time and " Hot fixes " than Nvidia . But I like the fact that they are trying and all .


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Dec 16, 2010)

Volkszorn88 said:


> People are actually complaining about new drivers? lol So yes, let them NOT come out w/ new drivers and lets complain about how the current ones suck lol.
> 
> They complain when they don't come out with new drivers, they complain still w/ the new drivers. I guess you can't always please the masses.



the last one came out on Monday.

What's next? a 10.12z that is newer than WHQLed 11.3?


----------



## trickson (Dec 16, 2010)

pr0n Inspector said:


> the last one came out on Monday.
> 
> What's next? a 10.12z that is newer than WHQLed 11.3?



Yeah ! When will they seem to get it together ? I want a driver that will be some thing I do not need to change ever WEEK !


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 16, 2010)

pr0n Inspector said:


> the last one came out on Monday.
> 
> What's next? a 10.12z that is newer than WHQLed 11.3?



If you don't like the constant wave of drivers, don't download them. Lol, no one is forcing you.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 16, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> lol  out of 3 post only one AMD cat user ....green machine on the loose.....Thanks Bta for these will come in handy in the week ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:shadedshu


----------



## trickson (Dec 16, 2010)

Volkszorn88 said:


> If you don't like the constant wave of drivers, don't download them. Lol, no one is forcing you.



Well it seems like they are . 
See DRIVERS are supposed to make your shit run better and faster than the OLD ones but at this rate it seems like ATI has hired 12 year old's to right there codes ! Why the NEED for one a week is what is getting me all fired up .


----------



## Mescalamba (Dec 16, 2010)

Unlike nVidia.. instalation of AMD drivers is very fast, and usually 99% working. I havent problem with them for looong time (and Im using ATi since 9800 Pro).

I can tell you stories about installing few nVidia based graphic cards, but its too soon for horror stories.. 

Ofc I can bring out that nVidia ignores sometimes even basic recommandation in graphic card designs, which can (and it indeed did) cause some mobo vs graphic card conflicts. Usually resolved by manufacturer of mobo via BIOS update.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 16, 2010)

Mescalamba said:


> Unlike nVidia.. instalation of AMD drivers is very fast, and usually 99% working. I havent problem with them for looong time (and Im using ATi since 9800 Pro).
> 
> I can tell you stories about installing few nVidia based graphic cards, but its too soon for horror stories..
> 
> Ofc I can bring out that nVidia ignores sometimes even basic recommandation in graphic card designs, which can (and it indeed did) cause some mobo vs graphic card conflicts. Usually resolved by manufacturer of mobo via BIOS update.



must be like what, 5 yrs since you had nvidia????


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 16, 2010)

trickson said:


> Well it seems like they are .
> See DRIVERS are supposed to make your shit run better and faster than the OLD ones but at this rate it seems like ATI has hired 12 year old's to right there codes ! Why the NEED for one a week is what is getting me all fired up .



For me at least, the drivers have been great. Just recently I updated to 10.10e from 10.4, just for the MLAA. Everything is still working just fine.

I'm also thinking of selling my 5850 and buying a 5970 or maybe 2 6870s. I like how AMD is running things, but that's just me personally.


----------



## trickson (Dec 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> must be like what, 5 yrs since you had nvidia????



I cant tell he has no system specs . LOL . 
 I will wait for the new 11.0 next week LOL !


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 16, 2010)

trickson said:


> I cant tell he has no system specs . LOL .
> I will wait for the new 11.0 next week LOL !



wait 2 days more and youll get 11.1abc


----------



## trickson (Dec 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> wait 2 days more and youll get 11.1abc



SWEET !!


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Dec 16, 2010)

Volkszorn88 said:


> For me at least, the drivers have been great. Just recently I updated to 10.10e from 10.4, just for the MLAA. Everything is still working just fine.
> 
> I'm also thinking of selling my 5850 and buying a 5970 or maybe 2 6870s. I like how AMD is running things, but that's just me personally.



Well you will be pleased to know that quite a few AMD users on these forums prefer the 10.10e over the older 10.11 and the newer 10.12.


----------



## trickson (Dec 16, 2010)

pr0n Inspector said:


> Well you will be pleased to know that quite a few AMD users on these forums prefer the 10.10e over the older 10.11 and the newer 10.12.



And this is another thing how the hell can the 10.10e drivers be newer than the 10.11 ? just who the hell is naming these things and are they literate at all ?


----------



## TAViX (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm still on 10.10e and don't plan to upgrade yet



trickson said:


> And this is another thing how the hell can the 10.10e drivers be newer than the 10.11 ? just who the hell is naming these things and are they literate at all ?



10.11 were realesed to MS for certification, BEFORE the 10.10e drivers which are NOT!


----------



## trickson (Dec 16, 2010)

DL now both driver and hot fix I hope this helps improve my cards performance .


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 16, 2010)

So they did release a new hotfix after all.  Albiet a day after the release of the 6900 series.  Not bad, not bad at all.  Odd that some are but hurt over it though .  No reports of anyone trying it yet?  I think these are the review drivers 8.79.6.2rc2.


----------



## Mistral (Dec 16, 2010)

So are those Preview on Non-Preview drivers?

10.12a hotfix?.. 10.12ap hotfix?..


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 16, 2010)

Finally eyefinity 5 setup 

Love that all outputs can be used too.

This will be epic for 5 vertically alligned monitors.


----------



## trickson (Dec 16, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Finally eyefinity 5 setup
> 
> Love that all outputs can be used too.
> 
> This will be epic for 5 vertically alligned monitors.



Yeah but I only have one monitor , God I would love to have 5 !!! but I have no room in the RV for that many !


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 16, 2010)

trickson said:


> Yeah but I only have one monitor , God I would love to have 5 !!! but I have no room in the RV for that many !



Make room!

Everyone knows being a tech enthusiast isn't about having a pratical home ! 

It's about gigahurtz and obscene heatsinks!


----------



## trickson (Dec 16, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Make room!
> 
> Everyone knows being a tech enthusiast isn't about having a pratical home !
> 
> It's about gigahurtz and obscene heatsinks!



Well this is as practical as you can get ! here is my home and what I have done so far to make room for my computer !


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 16, 2010)

trickson said:


> Well this is as practical as you can get ! here is my home and what I have done so far to make room for my computer !



You sir are made are win if I'm right in assuming that pc is RIGHT beside your bed


----------



## trickson (Dec 16, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> You sir are made are win if I'm right in assuming that pc is RIGHT beside your bed



??? There it all is the table has been cannibalized from the front of the RV by the recliner and mounted here for the monitor keyboard and mouse the computer is under it and the bed is right there  just enough room to put my feet under the computer case    .


----------



## Mescalamba (Dec 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> must be like what, 5 yrs since you had nvidia????



Yes. My last was GeForce 3 Ti something.

Im computer builder and Ive worked for some time in computer store and servis. Usually I just build computers for friends, family. So if they (like my best friend), decide to go green way, then I will build it.

So I had unfortunate encounter with for example 9800GX2 (which in the end cause mobo to die, due overheating, though I warned him, that it can happen). And some nVidia laptop models (they sux, all of them, except few highends in ASUS gaming notebooks). Plus for example, GTX460s didnt work with certain mobo, until mobo was flashed with newer BIOS, cause mistake in memory allocation for graphic cards. Mistake in desing that nVidia made, not mobo manufacturer that just followed specs that should be respected when building mobo.

My current PC is i7 930 @ 4,2GHz, 3x2GB CSX at 1600CL9 (or CL8 when I need) and cheapo HD 5770 HAWK from MSI. I dont publish it here, cause Im not that much TechPowerUp! guy.. Im more ofthen on XSystems.


----------



## rpsgc (Dec 16, 2010)

Still no fix for the memory clock bug.


----------



## trickson (Dec 16, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> Still no fix for the memory clock bug.



LOL that will be next week . 

Well got them all Down Loaded . Just going to think about this some more before I install


----------



## ensabrenoir (Dec 16, 2010)

*Mobile command!!*



trickson said:


> Well this is as practical as you can get ! here is my home and what I have done so far to make room for my computer !



Dude possibilities are endless!! Utter insanity - Mobile command center!! monitors mounted to walls, computer wired through out entire vehicle. Yeah I know I watch too much cartoons


----------



## runnin17 (Dec 16, 2010)

pr0n inspector said:


> well you will be pleased to know that quite a few amd users on these forums prefer the 10.10e over the older 10.11 and the newer 10.12.



+1


----------



## cdawall (Dec 16, 2010)

Well the good news is they are trying to fix bugs unlike other companies...


----------



## erocker (Dec 16, 2010)

Damn. I was hoping to see some member actually using these with their 69xx series card. Instead all I see are people complaining about driver update frequency and others proclaiming ATi/AMD driver failure not even related to this release. Dissappointing. :shadedshu


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Dec 16, 2010)

erocker said:


> damn. I was hoping to see some member actually using these with their 69xx series card. Instead all i see are people complaining about driver update frequency and others proclaiming ati/amd driver failure not even related to this release. Dissappointing. :shadedshu



+1


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 16, 2010)

no worries erocker if you feel like waiting i got my 2x 6970s inbound they will arrive Dec 21 i plan to do a review for them much like i did the 5850s when i grabbed them on release ill be testing

Far Cry 2

Crysis Warhead

Just Cause 2

Bad Company 2

The Last Remnant

Dragon Age Origins

and a few other games as i got about 50 more to pick and choose from


----------



## erocker (Dec 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> no worries erocker if you feel like waiting i got my 2x 6970s inbound they will arrive Dec 21 i plan to do a review for them much like i did the 5850s when i grabbed them on release ill be testing
> 
> Far Cry 2
> 
> ...



Sweet man! Can't wait to see how they work out for you.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 16, 2010)

yea ill let everyone know what scaling is like on AMD and see how it goes from single to dual card ill also reuse part of my 5850 review to showcase the change between dual 5800s vs dual 6900s


----------



## buggalugs (Dec 16, 2010)

These drivers are working perfect for me playing hot pursuit atm looks gorgeous and smooth as.


----------



## REVHEAD (Dec 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> AMD drivers are just fail
> 
> !



and this statement is because? let me assume you are very young.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 16, 2010)

REVHEAD said:


> and this statement is because? let me assume you are very young.



Because nv's epeen got stroked because they have on card that outperforms an AMD top card thus they are better...doesn't matter that the 5970 is still better just saying.

I would give up its not worth posting in 69xx series threads anymore.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 16, 2010)

erocker said:


> Damn. I was hoping to see some member actually using these with their 69xx series card. Instead all I see are people complaining about driver update frequency and others proclaiming ATi/AMD driver failure not even related to this release. Dissappointing. :shadedshu



If my store  i go to had some in stock i would be using them,Try them on the HAF-X 6870 card and all it did was take out the ccc preview and the drivers are not mshql.

Hey Crazy when you get them don`t forget the 6970crossfire clubhouse.....


Hey crazy they say 2 6970s is even with 2 gtx580 in sli


----------



## HossHuge (Dec 16, 2010)

Do you still have to use a least one displayport connection to use Eyefinity?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Dec 16, 2010)

I'll preach this till the end of time. They should slow down their driver release and focus on quality and testing, instead of relying on the enthusiasts who update constantly to beta test for them.


----------



## erocker (Dec 16, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I'll preach this till the end of time. They should slow down their driver release and focus on quality and testing, instead of relying on the enthusiasts who update constantly to beta test for them.



Pretty much since the beginning of time, ATi has released a WHQL driver once a month, usually in the middle of the month. A monthly driver update is nice, though I agree with you, how often do you see any other hardware manufacturer release a monthly driver update? Rarely. That being said, there is nothing telling anyone that they must use the latest driver. If you are good with your current driver and nothing in the update notes relating to your current configuration stick with what you are using. I actually like the fact that ATi is now releasing beta drivers (they call them "hotfixes") to the public. Those who find they are having certain issues on any driver might find a fix with these "a" and "b", etc. revisions. Nvidia has been releasing beta drivers for some time. Beta is exactly what you say, relying on their customers to use them and find problems with them, that's is why they are "beta" drivers.


----------



## TotalChaos (Dec 16, 2010)

I cant agree, Catalyst work without issue for me and have for a long time



(FIH) The Don said:


> AMD drivers are just fail
> 
> !


----------



## csendesmark (Dec 16, 2010)

Works here great


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 16, 2010)

TotalChaos said:


> I cant agree, Catalyst work without issue for me and have for a long time



Yeah, although I have many issues, none of them cause teh hard lock of the system or BSOD, so the drivers are good. Sure there are bugs and much performance improvements to be had, but at least the platform itself is decently stable.


----------



## alexsubri (Dec 16, 2010)

when will they release the hotfix for the mlaa feature on the 5xxx series?


----------



## alexsubri (Dec 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> no worries erocker if you feel like waiting i got my 2x 6970s inbound they will arrive Dec 21 i plan to do a review for them much like i did the 5850s when i grabbed them on release ill be testing
> 
> Far Cry 2
> 
> ...



Nice dude, I'll be doing reviews on the 6990 when it comes out


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 16, 2010)

This is the best news.  I just heard my 6950 has arrived at home.

Now all I need is 4 more monitors.


----------



## erocker (Dec 16, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> when will they release the hotfix for the mlaa feature on the 5xxx series?



They have in 10.10e's.


----------



## trickson (Dec 16, 2010)

Yep just installed them and they work great on my CF 5770's ! I love them ! though I think they could put in a better interface to Over clock with other than that seems to be good .


----------



## 2wicked (Dec 16, 2010)

So these are just renamed 10.11 rc2 drivers. FYI for anyone that wants to try these out.
*Driver Packaging Version 8.79.6.2-101206a-110117E *
"amd_catalyst_win7_vista_8.79.6.2rc2_dec9.exe"


----------



## TotalChaos (Dec 16, 2010)

I wonder what driver ships with the cards mine should be here no later then Monday


----------



## Steevo (Dec 16, 2010)

trickson said:


> Well it seems like they are .
> See DRIVERS are supposed to make your shit run better and faster than the OLD ones but at this rate it seems like ATI has hired 12 year old's to right there codes ! Why the NEED for one a week is what is getting me all fired up .



XFXHD5770

You are right, it makes NEW hardware run faster and better, you officially have a series old graphics card.

Complaints about drivers that are for a new series when you don't own a new series is well, 


you fail, at failing

No that isn't a double negative to positive transient, it means your attempt at failing, has failed.


----------



## TotalChaos (Dec 16, 2010)

>Steevo hope you dont mind me using that last statement as my sig


----------



## trickson (Dec 16, 2010)

Steevo said:


> XFXHD5770
> 
> You are right, it makes NEW hardware run faster and better, you officially have a series old graphics card.
> 
> ...



Well one thing is for sure even if they are OLD cards they are fast now ! WOW check out this before I could not even get these cards stable at both being 960/1400 and well now THEY ARE AND MAN ARE THEY FAST TOO !!! 
I ran 3dmark11 and with a score of P5287 I am no longer going to bitch about them making drivers every week !!!  I am lovin it 

Oh and my complaint isn't so much that they are making drivers every week it is I have a limited internet and well I pay as I go so yeah it is a pain but one I can live with now ! 

I fail to see were I have failed steevo maybe you can enlighten me ?


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 16, 2010)

Lol back with the hotfixes again.

What, AMD driver devs been too busy surfing the web for Xmas presents rather than testing the drivers themselves?

I have to say this rev, a, b, c, d ,e business is fuel for the nV fanbois to point out how lame the drivers have been for the AMD cards since the 6xxx series had been released.


----------



## trickson (Dec 17, 2010)

Widjaja said:


> Lol back with the hotfixes again.
> 
> What, AMD driver devs been too busy surfing the web for Xmas presents rather than testing the drivers themselves?
> 
> I have to say this rev, a, b, c, d ,e business is fuel for the nV fanbois to point out how lame the drivers have been for the AMD cards since the 6xxx series had been released.



Well I have tested out many of them and these seem to fix the problem I was having and well they are much faster IMHO than older ones . 
Nvidia is not the issue but good drivers are and this is what I finally have a good driver that has made my cards faster and perform much better as well .  
I do not like Nvidia any way they take forever to update drivers and give little performance for the time it takes to DL them . At least ATI finally came out with some real top dog drivers for me !


----------



## Steevo (Dec 17, 2010)

I downloaded 10.12 with the new ccc2.

Before that I had 10.11 with a few tweaks. 

Nbitor, tray tools for Nvidia, etc.....

If you read the fixes and whats wrong sections of Nvidia drivers they read almost the exact same as ATI drivers, except Nvidia releases drivers that kill your cards, calles theirs "beta" instead of hotfixes, waits to see what the loyal green customer finds wrong before fixing more. ATI fixes releases and reacts to those who have issues with their fixes.


So, like a car, you would rather have one that has "beta" tire patches, crashes more, and con randomly burn and die?*

Not you, but Nvidia users who complain about ATI drivers, and all users who like crackheads update every driver every time when there are no performance improvements likted for their cards in the notes, then complain it breaks something.


----------



## trickson (Dec 17, 2010)

Steevo said:


> I downloaded 10.12 with the new ccc2.
> 
> Before that I had 10.11 with a few tweaks.
> 
> ...



I do not see this as an nV vs ATI thing . I do see this as a HUGE improvement over all the other drivers to date . Nothing more nothing less . Great job and great drivers ATI !


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 17, 2010)

Steevo said:


> I downloaded 10.12 with the new ccc2.
> 
> Before that I had 10.11 with a few tweaks.
> 
> ...



The bold is the issue here.

Sometimes we have to stick with the same driver if later drivers are not suitable.
It's not a bad thing but often looked as it is.

Why improve on what isn't broken.
Personally I don't update drivers often if the release notes say nothing in the way of performance increase with whatever current card I own.


----------



## runnin17 (Dec 17, 2010)

I would update to these drivers, but it breaks the 2D clocks on my crossfire 5850 setup when I try to OC them. So basically no reason for me to update to the new drivers when 10.10e has everything running pretty smoothly. 

Now if could only get SmartDoctor to actually install so I can play with voltages I would be happy


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't understand the hate for having more drivers to choose from. No 2 systems are the same just like no 2 chips are the same so certain drivers are gonna work better for certain people. I'm still using 10.9s with my x-fire 4890s cause they give me the best performance on my system with the games I play the most. For my laptop with a 6800go I'm using some old X-treme-G 91.47 drivers. They got me better performance than Nvidia certified ones. Just find the drivers that work best for your system and don't hate for having more options to choose from.

In other news, my 6970 is on its way and should have it on the 20th (take that crazy!) and Ill do some tests with a whole lotta drivers to find the best one with my config. Im looking forward to the jump to DX11 since BC2 is my most played game at the moment and MLAA for Dead Space since that is one of my favorite games ever and I've been dying to get some AA on the jaggies and try it out with my HT Omega Claro and ATH700s.

Crazy any way you can test power consumption on your system with 2 6970's? I only ordered one so I can get some comparison with my 2 4890s and 1 6970, but power consumption is even higher than a 4890 so i need to see if my 750 watt can hold 2 6970s with all the other crap in my system too.


----------



## trickson (Dec 17, 2010)

I must admit I am a driver whore ! I see one new set I HAVE to have them !


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 17, 2010)

guess i had success with my try at being a stupid ass troll 

funny how people react to a couple of words lol

and no im not a fanboy, far from that, i just use what i can lay my hands on, atm its nvidia cause i got a awesome deal

would had been 5850s if i didnt fold and only gamed 

i just found it funny that AMD releases a driver, every week, and then the day after a hotfix is out, why not test it for a few mroe days, or go back to the one driver a month thing they had/has going

but yeah.


----------



## trickson (Dec 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> guess i had success with my try at being a stupid ass troll
> 
> funny how people react to a couple of words lol
> 
> ...



Well like some one had stated no 2 cards nor no 2 systems are alike . The fact that they are trying to improve the performance ( AND HAVE FOR ME ) of the drivers for the cards they have is a testament to there commitment to ATI users . So what if they have one every week . this only means they are on top of there products and are standing behind them and helping the user get the most they can get out of them . Sounds like a good thing to me . Just do us a favor when your Nv green team starts this be as diligent on condemning them as you are of condemning ATI ok ?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 17, 2010)

trickson said:


> Well like some one had stated no 2 cards nor no 2 systems are alike . The fact that they are trying to improve the performance ( AND HAVE FOR ME ) of the drivers for the cards they have is a testament to there commitment to ATI users . So what if they have one every week . this only means they are on top of there products and are standing behind them and helping the user get the most they can get out of them . Sounds like a good thing to me . Just do us a favor when your Nv green team starts this be as diligent on condemning them as you are of condemning ATI ok ?



oh you can be sure of that 

and yeah now that you say it in that way i can see the good in it


----------



## trickson (Dec 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> oh you can be sure of that
> 
> and yeah now that you say it in that way i can see the good in it



Yeah I get mad because my internet service is limited as I have to pay as I go ! Man I sure need a WiFi card SOON ! The RV park offers free internet through WiFi ! But since I have no card I have to pay a ton of cash every month 50 buck and that is a lot for me I still have no job . Any one have a WiFi card to trade for some DDR2 RAM ?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 17, 2010)

trickson said:


> Yeah I get mad because my internet service is limited as I have to pay as I go ! Man I sure need a WiFi card SOON ! The RV park offers free internet through WiFi ! But since I have no card I have to pay a ton of cash every month 50 buck and that is a lot for me I still have no job . Any one have a WiFi card to trade for some DDR2 RAM ?



http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.33997


now stop bitching about how big the drivers are every release, so we can keep this on topic with idiots _concerned forum members_ and their illogical comments.


speaking of the drivel:



how is monthly drivers inferior to waiting longer? HOW?

when i was on nvidia (last card was a 9800GT, although i have a 280 now as a spare), i had game issues that i had to wait 3-4 months for drivers to resolve. by then i was done with the damned games. monthly drivers is awesome in comparison.

Do you think that because you waited longer, you got better drivers? i never saw that at all. i'd wait months and months, and get a driver that didnt spin the fan up in 3D, or caused BSOD crashes, or just made the driver fail every 20 minutes with that NVLKDDM has crashed bullshit.



complaints about 10.10e being newer than 10.11? it takes a week or two for WHQL. they arent going to wait 2 weeks every time they add something new, OR WE'D NEVER GET NEW DRIVERS. 10.10e had hotfixes added to the 10.10 drivers. if they'd added it to the 10.11 drivers, it would be called 10.11a

why didnt they just release it as 10.11? because IT WAS BUGGY. broken starcraft II, for one.


oh yeah, beta drivers. they're betas, or hotfixes, because most people dont need or want them. they get the latest driver and add one specific fix - be it for a game that has issues, for a new feature (like 6 way eyefinity) or support for a brand new card that isnt in the official drivers yet.

If you dont benefit from that feature, DONT DOWNLOAD THE DAMN DRIVERS.



seriously it seems every Nv driver thread is full of Nv users whinging about problems, and then whenever an ATI driver comes out they all rush over here to whine about how bad ATI is because they release drivers too slow, too fast, and actually fix problems and add new features (hah, nvidia drivers adding FEATURES, lol). shut up and deal with it, we LIKE new drivers.


----------



## trickson (Dec 17, 2010)

Mussels said:


> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.33997
> 
> 
> now stop bitching about how big the drivers are every release, so we can keep this on topic with idiots _concerned forum members_ and their illogical comments.
> ...



Thank you For the link looks great will be getting it as soon as the wife will let me . 
AND HELL YEAH YOU ARE SO RIGHT !!! 
All the nV fanboys come out of the works just to crap all over ATI for giving us drivers ! They are just jellos because they have to wait for months to get an updated driver and I know this for a fact as well I had the GTX260 and only had one driver the whole time I had that card ! it was buggy and lacked what I get out of the ATI cards I have now !


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Dec 17, 2010)

^   hehe.  Jellos....

Sounds like a new Jell-o brand of cheerios.

Yes I have been drinking


----------



## trickson (Dec 17, 2010)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> ^   hehe.  Jellos....
> 
> Sounds like a new Jell-o brand of cheerios.
> 
> Yes I have been drinking



HAHA yeah I can not for the life of me remember just how the hell you spell that damn word ! I always seem to mess it up !


----------



## alexsubri (Dec 17, 2010)

erocker said:


> They have in 10.10e's.



Yes sir, but not 10.12


----------



## erocker (Dec 17, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> Yes sir, but not 10.12



No reason to use 10.12's if you want MAA. No performance benefits or any other kind of benefit to doing so.


----------



## alexsubri (Dec 17, 2010)

erocker said:


> No reason to use 10.12's if you want MAA. No performance benefits or any other kind of benefit to doing so.



Yea I agree, I just wanted to see what the CCC2 was all about. After work, I am going to play with some .ini files and see how I can enable it. Several people have gotten it working with other hidden features in CCC2


----------



## Mussels (Dec 17, 2010)

at least 10.12 dont break starcraft, which would be nice to use MLAA with.


----------



## alexsubri (Dec 17, 2010)

I know, 16x MLAA in Batman  Arkham Asylum looked so amazing


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Dec 17, 2010)

Haha, my bad trickson. Thought you were purposely calling Nvidia fanboys "Jello's" as a play on words. It worked for me anyway, got a good ass laugh from it! And yes I agree they are jealous.


----------



## trickson (Dec 17, 2010)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Haha, my bad trickson. Thought you were purposely calling Nvidia fanboys "Jello's" as a play on words. It worked for me anyway, got a good ass laugh from it! And yes I agree they are jealous.



LOL see now you spelled it right why do I have such a hard time with that word ???


----------



## wolf (Dec 17, 2010)

using all 5 display outputs from one card is damn impressive! mad props to 6000 series cards really. 

I wonder if this hotfix will got thru b.c.d.e too 

I just want more regular mobility updates too, still no MLAA with official 10.12 on a Mobility 5650


----------



## wahdangun (Dec 17, 2010)

so if this driver will make my HD 6870 use DVI+DVI+HDMI configuration? without any DP?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 17, 2010)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Don't understand the hate for having more drivers to choose from. No 2 systems are the same just like no 2 chips are the same so certain drivers are gonna work better for certain people. I'm still using 10.9s with my x-fire 4890s cause they give me the best performance on my system with the games I play the most. For my laptop with a 6800go I'm using some old X-treme-G 91.47 drivers. They got me better performance than Nvidia certified ones. Just find the drivers that work best for your system and don't hate for having more options to choose from.
> 
> In other news, my 6970 is on its way and should have it on the 20th (take that crazy!) and Ill do some tests with a whole lotta drivers to find the best one with my config. Im looking forward to the jump to DX11 since BC2 is my most played game at the moment and MLAA for Dead Space since that is one of my favorite games ever and I've been dying to get some AA on the jaggies and try it out with my HT Omega Claro and ATH700s.
> 
> Crazy any way you can test power consumption on your system with 2 6970's? I only ordered one so I can get some comparison with my 2 4890s and 1 6970, but power consumption is even higher than a 4890 so i need to see if my 750 watt can hold 2 6970s with all the other crap in my system too.



your fine man i was running 2x 5850s that i had up to 1.35v at 1000+ core for some bench testing and my older 750w silencer ran them fine at those voltages i was hitting a tdp range around 240w per card your fine man no worries 6970s can be limited to 190w max and can be given room up to 250w max so even then your still perfectly fine if you got a decent 750w


----------



## Mussels (Dec 17, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> so if this driver will make my HD 6870 use DVI+DVI+HDMI configuration? without any DP?



i think so, yes.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 17, 2010)

trickson said:


> Thank you For the link looks great will be getting it as soon as the wife will let me .
> AND HELL YEAH YOU ARE SO RIGHT !!!
> All the nV fanboys come out of the works just to crap all over ATI for giving us drivers ! They are just jellos because they have to wait for months to get an updated driver and I know this for a fact as well I had the GTX260 and only had one driver the whole time I had that card ! it was buggy and lacked what I get out of the ATI cards I have now !



Man he changed his tune fast.  He was the biggest complainer on this thread and the minute a mod tells people to stop bitching, he turns into the biggest fan of ATI.  You really do live up to your name I see.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Dec 17, 2010)

Nooo! Newegg has "Adverse Weather Conditions" for my tracking on my 6970! Its sitting in Tennessee. Damn UPS drivers. Get some snow tires!


----------



## Fatal (Dec 17, 2010)

Will have to download these when I get home. I was about to switch to 10.10e to see how the MLAA looks in games. I believe I have 10.11's installed will see I guess its a toss up. If the new drivers give better performance and the 10.10e give better image quailty will have to see.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 17, 2010)

Eh what the hell, i'll try Catalyst 10.12 today. I'll just hack it open to get MLAA. It's really tiring for me not to have the very latest drivers even though 10.10e work great. I must have teh latezt drivz0rz!


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Dec 17, 2010)

erocker said:


> Pretty much since the beginning of time, ATi has released a WHQL driver once a month, usually in the middle of the month. A monthly driver update is nice, though I agree with you, how often do you see any other hardware manufacturer release a monthly driver update? Rarely. That being said, there is nothing telling anyone that they must use the latest driver. If you are good with your current driver and nothing in the update notes relating to your current configuration stick with what you are using. I actually like the fact that ATi is now releasing beta drivers (they call them "hotfixes") to the public. Those who find they are having certain issues on any driver might find a fix with these "a" and "b", etc. revisions. Nvidia has been releasing beta drivers for some time. Beta is exactly what you say, relying on their customers to use them and find problems with them, that's is why they are "beta" drivers.



Well that's fine for betas, but the monthly updates are WHQL. Just seems like the update cycle negates it's own benefits. For every new feature or game compatibility update there's usually something that breaks for someone, and we often then see people rolling back drivers to prior versions and sticking with them. I imagine some will be on 10.10e for awhile. I'd feel fairly safe in saying a bimonthly cycle would help that issue.


----------



## leonard_222003 (Dec 17, 2010)

Give them drivers monthly and they complain , give them 4 drivers a year and they complain , give them nothing and they would most likely complain , simple explanation - they are just people.
Even for free things people bitch so no shock to see this or try to change , they are people and that is the end story of this bitching thread.


----------



## TAViX (Dec 17, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> I know, 16x MLAA in Batman  Arkham Asylum looked so amazing



16xMLAA ??!? What's that??


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 17, 2010)

MLAA has no settings. Maybe there could be a number of taps used to filter the image, but i don't think morphological filter works that way.


----------



## TAViX (Dec 17, 2010)

yep, MLAA is just a post processing filter applied by the driver. Has nothing in common with traditional AA.


----------



## bogie (Dec 17, 2010)

What we are missing here is that these new drivers need to be tested on the HD 6970 and HD 6950 to see new performance benchmarks.

I am guessing that they might improve the HD 69xx series performance from an underwhelming release.

Can anyone with a H69xx series please post some benchies and compare against the various website benchmarks out there please?


----------



## wahdangun (Dec 17, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i think so, yes.



great thanks, so if AMD will make HD 5XXX will have driver like this too ? so HD  5XXX owner won't have to use any DP ?


----------



## avatar_raq (Dec 17, 2010)

btarunr said:


> it adds a new Eyefinity mode that lets you use all five display outputs on the HD 6000 series graphics cards (i.e. two DVI, two mini-DP, one HDMI) for a 5 x 1 Eyefinity configuration



If I'm getting this right, the 6900s do not require a DP adapter to setup 3x1 eyefinity! Sweet! No more cursor corruption at last!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 17, 2010)

what he ran, was 16x AA + MLAA (whether he realised it or not, i dunno)


MLAA is just a tickbox on/off option, no more settings than that.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> wait 2 days more and youll get 11.1abc



I am a time traveller..... I jumped into my capsule this morning and set it to 25th December 2010 (I wanted to see what Santa had brought me), I was pleased because I got the laptop I asked for, I couldn't wait to start it up, on the welcome screen I could see the "AMD Mobility" flash...... then it said "Catalyst 11.8"


----------



## bogie (Dec 17, 2010)

Link above on tatty ones post leads to malware site, do not click.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 17, 2010)

what link?


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 17, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> what link?



Probably the one in his sig, check the URL of it


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 17, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Probably the one in his sig, check the URL of it



i did. it is not malware.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 17, 2010)

Taken it off, although it has never given me any problems, unless the Malware you talked about is actually a pop up advertisement!


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 17, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Taken it off, although it has never given me any problems, unless the Malware you talked about is actually a pop up advertisement!



I do find websites with pictures of nice ladies do have the worst pop ups


----------



## bogie (Dec 17, 2010)

It came up with a pretend scan of ur system saying had viruses, i think its that antivirus 2011 malware crap. And before you ask my PC is clean. 

Not your fault its webowner of that sites fault.


----------



## Bobington (Dec 17, 2010)

A hotfix that doesnt fix any of the bugs introduced in 10.12?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 18, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> I do find websites with pictures of nice ladies do have the worst pop ups



Quite, but it was not a Pr0n site, it was a "boys" (non pr0n) magazine..... just like maxim or FHM in the UK.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 19, 2010)

i cant believe I came to this thread!!! some posts are informative and most are crap!

Whats up TPU?


----------



## trickson (Dec 19, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> i cant believe I came to this thread!!! some posts are informative and most are crap!
> 
> Whats up TPU?



Yeah that was adding to the conversation . Just what are you trying to say ?


----------



## Super XP (Dec 29, 2010)

Can't wait for the new 11.0 CCC official 2011 drivers to help power up my HD 6970 beast of a massive big card


----------



## Mussels (Dec 29, 2010)

Super XP said:


> Can't wait for the new 11.0 CCC official 2011 drivers to help power up my HD 6970 beast of a massive big card



i am expecting a 300% performance increase for all cards.


as well as MLAA giving performance boosts when in use.


----------



## trickson (Dec 29, 2010)

One thing is for sure I hope 11.0 comes out soon . I like the 10.10e drivers better . 10.12 drivers are full of bugs and stop responding intermittently on my shit ! It would be nice if they could really put some hard Over clocking into there interface as well . with the limit of 960 /1440 it is kind of a joke .


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 29, 2010)

I get texture flashes in BC2 with 10.12 so when i get a chance i will downgrade to 10.10E


----------



## Steevo (Dec 29, 2010)

Try disabling AI.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 29, 2010)

Steevo said:


> Try disabling AI.



Ill try it but i want MLAA and i tried to the reg changes in the other thread but it still doesn't show in CCC


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 29, 2010)

^ Yeah me neither on my 5850 though they showed up right after 10.12 reinstall yesterday for my two new 6850s. You can try Radeon Pro in the meantime...


----------



## Super XP (Dec 29, 2010)

I've not had an issue as of yet with my HD 6970 and the 10.12 beta driver. Fingers Crossed  Looking forward to 11.0


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 29, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> AMD drivers are just fail
> 
> !



You stole my line dammit!


I'm staying on 10.10e until I build a new system or get a new GPU.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 29, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You stole my line dammit!
> 
> 
> I'm staying on 10.10e until I build a new system or get a new GPU.


That's old news, ATI's drivers have if any as many issues as NVIDIA drivers. Both have equal issues in other words...


----------



## DigitalUK (Dec 30, 2010)

for the 6970 these are better scored an extra 300 points in 3dmark11 from 10.12


----------



## Jmatt110 (Dec 30, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> so if this driver will make my HD 6870 use DVI+DVI+HDMI configuration? without any DP?



I don't think so, I think it means 5x1 via daisy chaining DP monitors together. I think the same limitations of regular Eyefinity apply, in that you will always require at least one DP connection because of the signal clocks.


----------



## AndreyPopov (Jan 10, 2011)

this news is GREAT FAKE!!!!!

because:
1. driver posted "AS IS" cannot be pointed as "official support"
2. support for 5x1 Eyefinity also pointed to HD5xxx series
3. and MAIN - that lets you use all five display outputs on the HD 6000 series graphics cards (i.e. two DVI, two mini-DP, one HDMI) for a 5 x 1 Eyefinity configuration - this whole fake!!!!


----------



## DannibusX (Jan 10, 2011)

AndreyPopov said:


> this news is GREAT FAKE!!!!!
> 
> because:
> 1. driver posted "AS IS" cannot be pointed as "official support"
> ...



I'm pretty sure Catalyst 10.12a actually did come out.

Everything okay?


----------



## AndreyPopov (Jan 11, 2011)

Catalyst 10.12a hotfix come out - I agree!

but  there http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/AMDCatalyst1012ahotfix.aspx

1. _Note! This hotfix is provided* “AS IS”* in accordance with the End User License Agreement._ - this not mean "official support"!
2. _•Includes support for 5x1 AMD Eyefinity display configurations_ - this for *ALL Radeon series* that *support Eyefinity* - HD5xxx and HD6xxx? espesially for HD5870 Eyefinity 6 Edition and HD5870 Eyefinity 5 Edition!!!!!
3. all five outputs NOT WORK in Eyefinity configuration!!!!! work only two from three DVI-I,DVI-D, HDMI!!!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 11, 2011)

AndreyPopov said:


> Catalyst 10.12a hotfix come out - I agree!
> 
> but  there http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/AMDCatalyst1012ahotfix.aspx
> 
> ...





uhhh... displayport can allow more than one monitor per connector.


----------



## AndreyPopov (Jan 11, 2011)

read carefully!!! 

outputs and monitors (displays) - in news says that all five outputs can be used for Eyefinity - these FAKE!

all five outputs NOT work in Eyefnity!
work only *two from* three DVI-I,DVI-D, HDMI!!!

http://www.hisdigital.com/UserFiles/product/AMD_Radeon_HD_6850_6870_ENU.pdf
Table 4–2 Sample Display Configurations

Eyefinity 5x1 previously not supported even on HD5870 Eyefinity Edition:
http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/gpu50-ati-eyefinity-display-configs.aspx
5 Monitors
*Currently Not Supported*

now, after Catalyst 10.12a hotfix Eyefinity 5x1 supported, but this NOT MEAN that we can use for Eyefinity all five outputs!







http://www.amd.com/us/Documents/AMD_Radeon_Display_WP_20101206.pdf


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 11, 2011)

and the mod just friggin answered you jackass Display port at least the new revision that is on the 6900 series which is pretty much what these drivers are for allows more then 1 monitor per Display port connector no one gives 2 shits about the 5870 eyefinity edition so your blowing smoke up the wrong assholes to be blunt. The card didnt offer anything in terms of extra performance nor could they run anything at that high a resolution across 6 monitors and tada if you are running that many monitors your probably gonna have more then 1 damn gpu which means OMG it works.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 11, 2011)

of course he's not going to pay any attention.


he mentions how 'all 5 ports can be used!' when most 5K cards only have 4 XD


you can use any port on the card, just not all at once (HDMI+DVI) - but you can reach multiple monitors if you use display port


----------



## TAViX (Jan 11, 2011)

btw, is there any other driver except 10.10e that have MLAA for 5xxx series??!?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 11, 2011)

TAViX said:


> btw, is there any other driver except 10.10e that have MLAA for 5xxx series??!?



10.10d also does.


----------



## dir_d (Jan 11, 2011)

You can mod 10.12 also, like a few of us have done with CCC2.


----------



## AndreyPopov (Feb 5, 2011)

*fake infomation in news*

how long fake infomation will be present in this news?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 5, 2011)

AndreyPopov said:


> how long fake infomation will be present in this news?



So you bumped a 2 month old news thread to make this claim?


----------



## TotalChaos (Feb 5, 2011)

why do i see a ban stick starting to raise itself


----------



## Mussels (Feb 6, 2011)

please dont bother replying to him, i gave him a 24 hour ban.


----------



## AndreyPopov (Feb 7, 2011)

Jstn7477 said:


> So you bumped a 2 month old news thread to make this claim?




because this
	
	



```
it adds a new Eyefinity mode
that lets you use all five display outputs on the HD 6000 series graphics cards
(i.e. two DVI, two mini-DP, one HDMI)
for a 5 x 1 Eyefinity configuration.
```
is fake!

1. anybody *NEVER* use ALL FIVE display outputs for Eyefinity 5x1 on HD6000!

2. Eyefinity 5x1 for now support ONLY 10.12a hotfix
news and 10.12a hotfix actual for today!

3. this news reprint other sites that trust techpowerup like "source"


----------



## TAViX (Feb 7, 2011)

Mussels said:


> please dont bother replying to him, i gave him a 24 hour ban.



Why the ban???


----------



## Mussels (Feb 7, 2011)

TAViX said:


> Why the ban???



he's been spamming the forums, news section, and admins for weeks now, all because TPU reposted some news that wasnt 100% correct.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 7, 2011)

AndreyPopov said:


> because this
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Protip: email AMD because that's where this site got the news from.

Protip: email AMD because that's where this site got the news from.

Protip: email AMD because that's where this site got the news from.



Oh sorry just mindlessly repeating myself regardless of anyone else paying attention!

Don't mind me.


----------



## qubit (Feb 7, 2011)

Mussels said:


> he's been spamming the forums, news section, and admins for weeks now, all because TPU reposted some news that wasnt 100% correct.



I think he must suffer some sort of anxiety issues. I mean, shit, it just doesn't matter either way, does it?  And if it did, you just _don't_ go about it this way.

Anyway, he seems to be permabanned now, so that's the end of it.


----------



## trickson (Feb 7, 2011)

LOL . WOW a permaband ! I have to say I have been band too . But man not permaband ! LOL


----------



## Mussels (Feb 8, 2011)

trickson said:


> LOL . WOW a permaband ! I have to say I have been band too . But man not permaband ! LOL



every single comment he made, every PM he sent was all the same. i dont think he could even understand what we were saying.


----------



## trickson (Feb 8, 2011)

Mussels said:


> every single comment he made, every PM he sent was all the same. i dont think he could even understand what we were saying.



LOL . It was bound to happen


----------

